# PopUp-Fenster ? Gibts das?



## olaf (17. Jan 2006)

Sers,
ich komme von der Vb SChiene und wunder mich, das er keine masbox kennt 

gibt es soetwas ähnliches in java2 ?

LG Olaf aus München


----------



## Sky (17. Jan 2006)

Werde aus deiner Frage nicht ganz schlau... Vielleicht JOptionPane ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2006)

er meint MessageBox?


----------



## olaf (18. Jan 2006)

sorry, ja, eine msgbox wie in vb

also son kleines popup fenster, was ich einstellen kann (welche buttons, welche aktionen auf welchen buttons, welche meldung...)


----------



## bummerland (18. Jan 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JOptionPane.html


----------



## olaf (18. Jan 2006)

bummerland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JOptionPane.html


hm...werd nicht ganz schlau draus..er kann mit "frame" nichts anfangen...über strg+shift+O sind alle nötigen libarys eingebunden, weiß also nicht woran es liegt


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jan 2006)

olaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bummerland hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus diesen Sätzen wird auch niemand schlau.

Was genau ist deine Situation und wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## m3D (18. Jan 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man es einfach mit nem super() versuchen, somit hat er schonmal das Fenster und kann sich JButtons und JFrames erstellen so viel wie er will / brauch!?

mfg
m3D


----------



## sliwalker (18. Jan 2006)

Hoi,

zeig doch mal Code...

greetz
SLi


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was genau ist deine Situation und wo liegt das Problem?


das problem liegt dabei, das ich mit diesem PopUp-Fenster von Java nicht ganz zurecht komme.


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(frame,
					    "Eggs aren't supposed to be green.");
```
das hab ich mir von dem link gezogen. ich arbeite mit swt, deswegen finde ich es schon "merkwürdig" dass das optionpane ein swing import ist :"import javax.swing.JOptionPane;"

mein problem liegt gerade an dem "frame", was in meinem code-tag zu sehen ist. "frame cannot be resolved" 
habe versucht den namen der Shell dort einzufügen, doch das kam aufs selbe hinaus.doch auf dieser seite
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/dialog.html
finde ich nichts, wie ich das mit dem "frame" lösen kann..

ich wollte hier eigentlich nur wissen, wie ich (ähnlich wie in vb) messege PopUps erstelle und auswerte, sorry für schlechte formulierungen


----------



## sliwalker (18. Jan 2006)

Probier mal...


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, 
                   "Eggs aren't supposed to be green.");
```

greetz
SLi


----------



## flanker (18. Jan 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> . . .
> arbeite mit swt
> . . .




Ich denke, du suchst das hier:



> PopupDialog(Shell parent, int shellStyle, boolean takeFocusOnOpen, boolean persistBounds, boolean showDialogMenu, boolean showPersistAction, String titleText, String infoText) ;
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...



_edited by bummerland: hier sind quote-tags besser ;-) _


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2006)

sliwalker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier mal...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



cool, danke, aber woran lags? also sag jetzt nicht an "null", sondern erklär mir bitte, warum ich dort null statt etwas anderes eingeben musste? null hat ja ne sonderstellung in java


----------



## bummerland (18. Jan 2006)

wenn du swt nimmst, solltest du die methode von flanker benutzen.
bei showMessageDialog ist der erste parameter das fenster, das den dialog aufgeruft. dadurch ist der dialog dann modal. wenn man null übergibt ist der dialog eben nicht modal.


----------



## sliwalker (18. Jan 2006)

Hoi,

ja mit swt arbeite ich nicht sorry.

null funktioniert hier so wie mein Vorredner beschrieben hat.
Wenn man den Dialog in einem JFrame oder Frame aufruft, so übergibt man "this".

greetz
SLi


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2006)

Und das Fenster, das aufruft, muss eben ein AWT/Swing Window sein


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2006)

bummerland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du swt nimmst, solltest du die methode von flanker benutzen.
> bei showMessageDialog ist der erste parameter das fenster, das den dialog aufgeruft. dadurch ist der dialog dann modal. wenn man null übergibt ist der dialog eben nicht modal.


das von flanker funktioniert nicht. er kennt popup.dialog nicht! und was meinst du mit modal? würde es gerne an meine MeinForm "anklemmen", doch weiß ja nicht wie


----------



## sliwalker (18. Jan 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bummerland hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modal heißt, dass das Programm nicht weiterläuft, bis der Dialog beendet wird. Also das was Du als "anklemmen" bezeichnest, wenn ich das richtig deute 

greetz
SLi


----------



## bummerland (18. Jan 2006)

hatte mich verguckt, dachte du nutzt swt. :-/
du musst als erstes argument eben dein JFrame oder womit auch immer du den dialog aufrufst übergeben. wenn das aus der klasse geschieht, eben mit this. modal heisst, dass der dialog dann immer im vordergrund ist.


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2006)

bummerland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hatte mich verguckt, dachte du nutzt swt. :-/
> du musst als erstes argument eben dein JFrame oder womit auch immer du den dialog aufrufst übergeben. wenn das aus der klasse geschieht, eben mit this. modal heisst, dass der dialog dann immer im vordergrund ist.


ich arbeite auch mit swt, jedenfalls soweit das möglich ist..doch son joptionpane gibbet wohl im swt nicht...deswegen mischmasch..
ist denn swt so schlimm??dahcte das wäre das neuere, im gegensatz zu swing und awt... 

der dialog steht im quelltext auch in einer klasse, in der klasse, wo die shell kreiert wird...doch this() kennt er auch nicht...versteh das alles nciht wirklich...finde ja gut das es mit null geht, aber wenn es so ist, wie ihr sagt, und es somit nicht modal ist, und das programm im hintergrund weiterläuft...was es aber nicht soll..

ich fühl mich voll blöd  :cry:


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jan 2006)

SWT entstand zwar nach Swing, aber deswegen muss nicht "besser" sein. Es gilt als nicht so umfangreich und flexibel wie Swing. Existenzberechtigung erhält es hauptsächlich in Zusammenhang mit dem Eclipse Projekt.


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2006)

also sollte ich auf swing umsteigen? hatte swt nur gewählt, um ne evtl standalone anwendung zu schreiben, doch das hat sich im laufe erledigt, da das programm später über ne batch aufgerufen werden soll...


----------



## sliwalker (18. Jan 2006)

nicht this() sondern this.
Und die Klasse, in der Du das OptionePane aufrufst, welchen Typ hat die? Nu zeig doch bitte mal ein Stück zusammenhängenden Code´


----------



## Roar (18. Jan 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> doch son joptionpane gibbet wohl im swt nicht...deswegen mischmasch..



dir wurde bereits geantwortet:



			
				flanker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke, du suchst das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ich habe drauf reagiert!!das es nicht funktioniert!

ich werde morgen erstmal alles nochmal im swing machen, und dann meld ich mich nochmal  (mit code^^)


----------



## Roar (18. Jan 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und ich habe drauf reagiert!!das es nicht funktioniert!



mhjum, dann hast wohl ne zu alte swt/jface version


----------



## flanker (18. Jan 2006)

merkwürdig, bis jetzt hat es immer funktioniert 
aber du brauchst diesmal eine Swing-Lösung, lese ich gerade...


----------

